# Gentoo zawiesza się.

## robjuz

Witam wszystkich.

Używam Gentoo na laptopie Acer TravelMate 4060

Od pewnego czasu mam problem z problem. Wszystko zaczęło pewnego pięknęgo dnia po reinstalacji systemu (kolejna próba stworzenia idealnie dopasowanego systemu).

Gentoo zawiesza mi się w zasadzie w 2 przypadkach:

1. Niewiadomo z czego po_prostu kompletny zwis kompa. Lampa pracy miga regularnymi mignięcami i pomaga tylko wyłączenie kompa przez przytrzymanie przycisku zasilania.

2. Podobny zwis pojacia się często podczas restartowania X-ów np: wylogowanie,wyłączanie, poprosty restart i przy samoczynnym wywaleniu się X-ów.

Mam to już od pewnego czasu, ale że kolega powiedział mi, że tak bywa z niektórymi sterownikami to się tym nie przejmowałem. Zwin podczas przeglądania forum zdenerwował mnie i oto ten post  :Wink: 

Jeśli to pomoże to:

1. Używam compiz od 2 dni.

2. Kernel to gentoo-suspend

3. Na ubuntu nie miałem takich problemów.

4. Środowisko graficzne to Xfce (na innych był ten sam problem)

5. 

```
 emerge --info 

Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 13 Jan 2008 16:46:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium-m -pipe -ffast-math -funroll-loops -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium-m -pipe -ffast-math -funroll-loops -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distcc distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ http://mirror.muntinternet.net/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch http://src.gentoo.pl http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl alsa battery berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread dvdrw dvi ffmpeg firefox fortran gadu gdbm gif gpm gzip hal i810 iconv ipv6 isdnlog java javascript joystick jpeg midi mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pcmcia pcre perl png pppd python qt-static rar readline real reflection samba server session skype spl ssl startup-notification stream tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vcd wifi win32codecs wma x86 xinerama xorg xscreensaver xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="i810"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

6. Xorg

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Layout0"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice     "Synaptics Touchpad"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load "freetype"

        # Load "xtt"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Synaptics Touchpad"

        Driver          "synaptics"

        Option          "SendCoreEvents"        "true"

        Option          "Device"                "/dev/psaux"

        Option          "Protocol"              "auto-dev"

        Option          "HorizScrollDelta"      "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "Auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc101"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "pl"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

        HorizSync    31.5 - 79.0

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 70.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "intel"

        Card        "** Intel i810 (generic)               [i810]"

        Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"

        Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

        #Option "RenderAccel" "True"

        #Option "DisableGLXRootClipping" "True"

        #Option "BackStoring" "True"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        #Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

        Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

                #Virtual   2560 1824

                #Virtual 1280x1024

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite" "Enable"

        Option "RENDER" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Group 0

        Mode 0666

EndSection

```

7. make.conf

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium-m -pipe -ffast-math -funroll-loops -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

FEATURES="distcc parallel-fetch ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE=2G

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/small/ports/port1"

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects" 

#source "/usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf"

#USE="-gnome -kde -qt -arts -xmms mozsvg svg xvid x264 v4l v4l2 samba rtc real nvidia musepack libcaca dts aac cairo xrandr aalib apache2 acpi bzip2 cscope crypt ctype dbus dvd dvdread esd examples exif expat fbcon ffmpeg flac gpm gif gstreamer gtk2 imlib jpeg matroska mp3 mpeg mysql ncurses ogg oggvorbis opengl pdf perl sdl spell theora vorbis X dvd alsa cdr linguas_pl"

#USE="-xmms -gnome usb zip jpeg2k taglib inotify vnc kig-scripting qt4 xcb doc sqlite3 libnotify macmenu jingle stream cdparanoia nptl nptlonly firefox a52 daap tagwriting libnotify mono beagle ruby avahi artworkextra dvi djvu nautilus nntp widescreen qt3 slp kde kdeenablefinal speex vcd vidix wifi accessibility zeroconf pcmcia directfb win32codecs i810 i8x0 xinerama tiff gphoto2 visualization xine hal xcomposite rdesktop musicbrainz mozsvg svg xvid x264 v4l v4l2 samba rtc real musepack libcaca dts aac cairo xrandr aalib apache2 acpi bzip2 cscope crypt ctype dbus dvd dvdr dvdrw dvdread esd examples exif expat fbcon ffmpeg flac gpm gif gstreamer -gtk2 -gtk imlib jpeg matroska mp3 mpeg mysql ncurses ogg oggvorbis opengl png pdf perl sdl spell theora vorbis X alsa cdr linguas_pl"

USE="-qt4 -kde -qt3 -gnome -gtk dbus startup-notification xscreensaver server gadu wma hal rar zip xvid joystick ffmpeg wifi real aac stream skype battery qt-static nls dvd dvdr dvdrw dvdread ogg java javascript nsplugin gif firefox X jpeg mpeg tiff png truetype zlib gzip bzip2 xinerama opengl pcmcia win32codecs i810 alsa usb mp3 samba a52 vcd dvi dvd dvdr dvdrw dvdread linguas_pl"

LINGUAS="pl"

LANGUAGE=48 

#For X

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="i810"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ http://mirror.muntinternet.net/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch http://src.gentoo.pl http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/"

```

Bardzo proszę o pomoc gdyż jest to niedopuszczalne, żeby najstabilniejszy system na świecie odstawiał takie szopki  :Wink: 

Edit by Poe

ort 

----------

## Crenshaw

Jakies logi przegladales? dmesga, xorga cokolwiek? Poza tym wlacz sobie normalne flagi bo z tym co masz to sam sie prosisz o problemy.

I jeszcze jedno zamiast 'urzywam' w jezyku polskim pisze sie używam.

----------

## rapidus

Moze sprobuj wylaczyc compiz'a. Mialem z nim takie problemy jak zawieszanie sie systemu od tak.

----------

## robjuz

Sorki za ten błąd ort.   :Embarassed: 

Co jest złego w moich flagach USE??

Takie problemy miałem już zamin włączyłem compiza

Nie mogę przeglądać żadnych logów bo mam kompletny zwis systemu.

Xorg-a podałem  :Wink:  ja nie widzę w nim nic co by mogło to powodować.

----------

## Poe

bardziej chyba chodziło o CFLAGS  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

```
-ffast-math
```

 *Quote:*   

>  * Your CFLAGS contains "-ffast-math" which can break packages.
> 
>  * Your CXXFLAGS contains "-ffast-math" which can break packages.
> 
>  * 
> ...

 

----------

## Crenshaw

 *robjuz wrote:*   

> Sorki za ten błąd ort.  
> 
> Co jest złego w moich flagach USE??

 

Chodzilo mi o CFLAGS. Na tym forum bylo to wielokrotnie walkowane. Jest FAQ i opcja search.

 *robjuz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nie mogę przeglądać żadnych logów bo mam kompletny zwis systemu.
> 
> 

 

A co za problem odpalic livecd i podmontowac dysk?

 *robjuz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Xorg-a podałem  ja nie widzę w nim nic co by mogło to powodować.

 

Logi to cos takiego co zwykle siedzi w /var/log a nie w /etc, wkleiles konfiguracje xorga a nie logi z jego dzialalnosci.

Tak generalnie to zacznij od przeczytania FAQ, potem postaw sobie gentoo z CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe" i dopiero eksperymentuj.

----------

## unK

 *Crenshaw wrote:*   

> postaw sobie gentoo z CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

 

Bez przesady. Ustaw sobie flagi wg http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags, emerge -e world i jak przestanie ci segfaultować, możesz eksperymentować. Gorzej, jak nie przestanie, ale wtedy będziesz się martwić ;p

----------

## robjuz

No cóż.

Ten make.conf jest oparty na make.conf od kolegi który ma praktycznie identyczny komp i on nie ma problemów  :Wink: 

Zmienia tak jak radzicie tylko poten co? emerge world --emptytree czy może coś mniej drastycznego?

----------

## Bialy

 *robjuz wrote:*   

> No cóż.
> 
> Ten make.conf jest oparty na make.conf od kolegi który ma praktycznie identyczny komp i on nie ma problemów 
> 
> Zmienia tak jak radzicie tylko poten co? emerge world --emptytree czy może coś mniej drastycznego?

 

Slyszales kiedys takie cos:?

Jak chcesz miec zrobione cos dobrze to zrob to sam.

----------

## Crenshaw

 *robjuz wrote:*   

> No cóż.
> 
> Ten make.conf jest oparty na make.conf od kolegi który ma praktycznie identyczny komp i on nie ma problemów 
> 
> Zmienia tak jak radzicie tylko poten co? emerge world --emptytree czy może coś mniej drastycznego?

 

Wydaje mi sie ze optymalnie dla Ciebie byloby postawienie od nowa systemu. Jesli Twoj komputer wiesza sie losowo i bez widocznego powodu to mysle ze emerge -e world moze byc problematyczne. Mozesz sobie zostawic katalog domowy i /etc a potem przeniesc konfiguracje tego potrzebujesz.

Postawienie maszyny z safe cflags to dobry pomysl. Jesli chcesz sie pobawic to o ile dobrze kojarze mozna zmieniac CFLAGS dla konkretnych pakietow a wtedy latwo znalezc cos co sie psuje.

Oprocz tego mozesz zapuscic jakis memtest na pare godzin zeby sprawdzic czy Ci sprzet nie nawala.

----------

## keddie

Podziwiam ludzi którzy mają tyle czasu i sił żeby siedzieć tygodniami i kompilować gentoo na desktopach, tyle tytułem wstępu.

A ze swojej strony polecam zainstalować jakąś dystrybucję z gotowymi binarkami (Fedora, SUSE, Ubuntu, ...) - godzina roboty, wszystko działa i problem z głowy  :Smile: 

O co mi chodzi - o to, że z komputera powinno się "normalnie" korzystać, a nie całe życie grzebać w systemie operacyjnym. Przerabiałem to już kiedyś i to tylko strata czasu (tak wiem, niby nauka itd. ale trzeba być produktywnym a nie całe życie dobierać flagi CFLAGS, USE i całą resztę).

Pzdr.

----------

## unK

 *keddie wrote:*   

> Podziwiam ludzi którzy mają tyle czasu i sił żeby siedzieć tygodniami i kompilować gentoo na desktopach, tyle tytułem wstępu.
> 
> A ze swojej strony polecam zainstalować jakąś dystrybucję z gotowymi binarkami (Fedora, SUSE, Ubuntu, ...) - godzina roboty, wszystko działa i problem z głowy 
> 
> O co mi chodzi - o to, że z komputera powinno się "normalnie" korzystać, a nie całe życie grzebać w systemie operacyjnym. Przerabiałem to już kiedyś i to tylko strata czasu (tak wiem, niby nauka itd. ale trzeba być produktywnym a nie całe życie dobierać flagi USE).
> ...

 

Fajnie, ale tego typu "dobre rady" proponuję zostawić dla siebie. Jak ktoś używa Gentoo, to znaczy, że podoba mu się to distro/nie ma nic przeciwko kompilacji. Uświadomię ci także, że flagi USE dobiera się RAZ, a potem najwyżej wprowadza się małe poprawki co jakiś czas w zależności od potrzeb. No chyba, że tylko ja tak robię.

EOT.

----------

## robjuz

Pragnę odświeżyć, gdyż problem nadal występuje.

keddie ==> Wyobraź sobie, że na początku miałem Mandrive. Zraziłem się kompletnie i moja przygoda z linuxem rozpoczęła się ponownie dopiero po 2 miesiącach. Zainstalowałem Ubuntu. Uważam, że jest to 2 po Gentoo najlepsza dystrybucja linuxa. Do Gentoo podchodziłem BARDZO DUŻO razy i mam nadzieję, że za którymś robię go IDEALNIE dopasowanego do mnie. Miałem też Suse, potem znowu Ubuntu, ale brakowało mi Gentoo ze względu na wolność i właśnie kompilację ze źródeł  :Wink: 

To tak na wstęp.

Ustawiłem CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer" , zrobiłem emerge -e ale niestety komp dalej się wiesza w sposób opisany wcześniej...

Jakie logi zamieścić, bo nie miałem jeszcze przyjemności w nich grzebać i nie bardzo wiem gdzie szukać?

----------

## lsdudi

 *robjuz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ustawiłem CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer" , zrobiłem emerge -e ale niestety komp dalej się wiesza w sposób opisany wcześniej...
> 
> Jakie logi zamieścić, bo nie miałem jeszcze przyjemności w nich grzebać i nie bardzo wiem gdzie szukać?

 

Oj hardcore z ciebie nie wiedzieć co to są logi i brać się za gentoo.

logi znajduja się w /var/log/* i są to zapisane komunikaty jakie zwracają deamony/programy/kernel w czasie swojej pracy z podanym dokładnie czasem. Bardzo przydatne podczas diagnozowania systemu.

Na poczatek poprosimy wynik polecenia

```
dmesg
```

----------

## robjuz

znaczy wiem co to są logi  :Wink: 

tylko nie miałem jeszcze przyjemności w nich grzebać. Nie było potrzeby.

Pracuję w tej chwili na livecd bo z tego co wiem to po ponownym starcie gentoo wszystkie logi się wyczyszczą.

Wiem także że jeśli jestem na livecd to dmesg pokaże i info z systemu livecd.

Co robić?

Wejść na gentoo i podać wynik 

```
dmesg
```

 i czekać aż błąd znowu się pojawi czy  może lepiej od razu jakieś logi podać?

----------

## lsdudi

 *robjuz wrote:*   

> znaczy wiem co to są logi 
> 
> tylko nie miałem jeszcze przyjemności w nich grzebać. Nie było potrzeby.
> 
> Pracuję w tej chwili na livecd bo z tego co wiem to po ponownym starcie gentoo wszystkie logi się wyczyszczą.
> ...

 

da może byc /var/log/dmesg a jak już siedzisz na livecd po padzie

to

/var/log/Xorg.0.log też sie przyda

----------

## robjuz

Przepraszam za zamieszanie, ale wziąłem przekopiowałem sobie /etc , /home mam na innej partyczni i robie reinstalkę. Może coś pomoże bo poprzednia nie pomogła. Jeśli się nic nie poprawi to wrzucę tu te logi.

Sorry, że trochę zamieszania robię.

----------

## Qlawy

ja tylko apropos logów chciałem powiedzieć:

najprawdopodobniej nic nie znajdziesz - miałem sytuację ze komputer potrafił się zwiesić bez żadnej przyczyny, obszukiwałem logi na różne sposoby - nic w nich nie ma, no chyba ze trzeba ustawiać verbose logów na niewiadomo jaką dużą liczbę  :Wink:  generalnie logi wyglądają tak jakby ktoś po prostu wyją wtyczkę z kontaktu.

Miałem kiedyś sprawdzić czy po ssh da się zalogować po takim psikusie, ale jakoś nigdy nie miałem włączonego sshd ;/

tak czy siak u mnie (chyba) pomogała zmiana jądra.

Może się przyda

----------

## robjuz

Witam.

U mnie nie pomogła zmiana jądra, reinstalacja ani nic.

Po wielu bojach i w towarzystwie wielu nerwów dałem sobie spokój.

Wypróbowałem parę innych dystrybucji:

1) DSL => ciekawy ale miałem trochę problemów z instalacją i nie umiałem nic przez apt zainstalować

2) Puppy => nie chciał się wczytać

3) PLD (instalowany z miniCD) => nie wykrył sieci  :Sad: 

4) Kiedyś miałem jeszcze openSUSE i Mandrivę,

5) Oczywiście miałem też Windowsa którego serdecznie pozdrawiam na dnie śmietnika  :Wink: 

I w ten oto sposób wróciłem do mojej pierwszej, sprawdzonej, opanowanej dystrybucji którą jest UBUNU 6.10

Wprawdzie już mi brakuje Gentoo i emerge ale on chyba nie był dla mnie. Albo on mnie, albo mój komputer jego nie lubi :/

----------

## pancurski

Dziwne jest to, że pod ubuntu wszystko działa OK, a pod gentoo nie. Powinno być odwrotnie   :Twisted Evil: 

Musi być coś nachrzanione w konfiguracji. Skoro ten komp to laptop, to może coś szwankuje z acpi ? Zresztą tej flagi nie masz dodanej do make.conf.

Czy próbowałeś szukać rozwiązania pod kątem wspomnianego acpi ?

----------

## robjuz

Próbowałem przekompilować jajko (genkernel --menuconfig all), ale potem miałem taką dziwną sytuację, że wykrywał co jest w kompie i jak miał już ładować system do wywalał się activating mdev. nie ma tekiego pliku ani katalogu i jak mu ręcznie wpisałem to ruszał  :Wink: 

Nie powiedziałem, że nie wrócę do Gentoo. Już mi go brakuje  :Wink:  ale muszę się trochę lepiej przygotować to następnej instalacji. Narazie Ubuntu mi chodzi w miarę dobrze. Mam też pewne podejrzenia co do sprawności mojego dysku  :Wink:  (trochę często był formatowany)

----------

## realkrzysiek

[quote="robjuz"]Próbowałem przekompilować jajko (genkernel --menuconfig all), ale potem miałem taką dziwną sytuację, że wykrywał co jest w kompie i jak miał już ładować system do wywalał się activating mdev. nie ma tekiego pliku ani katalogu i jak mu ręcznie wpisałem to ruszał  :Wink: 

Nie poddawaj się tak łatwo, bo jeżeli w Ubuntu działa, to znaczy, że problem jest po twojej stronie. Genkernel do kompilowania jądra nie zawsze się sprawdza, lepiej zrobić to ręcznie. Jądro nie musi być sprawcą problemów (wyłącz acpi i wszystkie inne niepotrzebne np. monitorowanie pracy wiatraczków), może gdzieś jakieś biblioteki się gryzą, użyj "revdep-rebuild", jeżeli instalowałeś jakieś niestabilne programy np. z laymana to powróć do wersji stabilnych itd. Czasem problem może sprawiać niesprawny sprzęt, więc bym się pofatygował na sprawdzenie pamięci (ostatnio sam miałem problem z kartą wifi i jedynym rozwiązaniem do którego doszedłem intuicyjnie, było użycie zewnętrznej anteny i śmiga)

----------

## robjuz

Witam wszystkich.

Pragnę odświeżyć temat gdyż doszedłem do pewnych zaskakujących wnosków.

Otóż:

Przez pewien czas pracowałem na Ubuntu 6.10. Nie miałem z nim problemów oprócz faktu że oprogramowanie nie jest tam tak aktualne jak w nowszych wersjach.

Ściągnąłem więć najnowsze Ubuntu 7.10 i jak chciałem uruchomić to jak pasek dochodził już prawie do konca to przechodził do konsoli, wywalał jakieś niestworzone rzeczy i KERNEL PANIC...

(Gentoo podobnie szalało)

Zdesperowany próbowałem nawet windowsa instalować, ale ten też cyrki odstawiał.

Rozkręciłem obudowę i zacząłem po kolei wyciągać bebechy. Dysk, wifi, ram żaby sprawdzić czy coś nie nawaliło.

Coś mnie podkuciło, żeby wyciągnąć BATERIĘ... i co się okazało? Komp chodzi jak należy (nielicząć głośnej pracy dyku twardego ale to nie jest z tym związane) Ubuntu 7.10 i Gentoo mam w tej chwili na kompie. Wszystko działa. Jak włożę baterią to znowu szaleje i się nie uruchamia.

Czy ktoś się z czymś takim spotkał?

Czy naprawdę wina baterii?

Czy jeśli kupię sobie nową to będzie OK?

(jeśli gdzieś jest takiś błąd ort. to sorry. nie jestem najlepszy z pisowni naszych krzaczków, a jeszcze nie zmusiłem firefoxa żeby mi sprawdzał pisownię (podkreśla prawie wszystko jak leci) )

----------

## kfiaciarka

może jakieś błędy acpi i kernelowe w sensie konfiguracji. Powiem Ci że miałem jakiś czas temu tak samo. System pracował sobie w miarę normalnie a tu niespodzianka, zwis i tylko twardy reset pomagał. Aż musiałem z reiserfs przejść na ext3 bo nie miałem już siły na ciągłe fsck spod innego systemu. 

Pewnego dnia po jakimś update samo przeszło  :Wink:  Nie wiem jakie masz keywords bo ja ~x68  :Smile:  Może emergnij sobie wszystko co może ci się przydać do pracy z linuxem na laptopie, np. acer_acpi, acerkh i jakies laptop-mode-tools cpufreq-utils i takie różne co mogą się wydać przydatne.

ps. na ubuntu też nie miałem problemu  :Smile: 

może powinieneś uploadować gdzieś konfig kernela i nie korzystać z genkernela tylko manualnie  :Smile:  kilka paniców i się wprawisz  :Wink:  mogę ci pokazać swój na przykład:

http://www.wklej.org/id/c86bd9a636

----------

## cinek810

też instalując na jakimś laptopie miałem podobne problemy- być może, bo nie wyjmowałem baterii.

Udało się przejrzeć z jakiegoś LiveCD logi systemowe i wyszło, że to problemy z ACPI. Na początek skompilowałem w ogole bez obsługi- poszło, później udało się zrobić.. (działała bez jednej opcji)

Sprawdź tylko czy to na pewno ACPI.

Skoro nie działały także inne systemy, nie tylko Linux-owe. Można mieć wątpliwości...

[Edit]

Ort. :)Last edited by cinek810 on Mon Feb 25, 2008 7:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BlueSaibot

Hmm, ja u mnie zauważyłem baaardzo niepokojącą sytuację z moim gentoo:

```
Linux Laptop 2.6.23-gentoo-r6 #3 SMP Mon Feb 4 22:48:35 CET 2008 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7500  @ 2.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

Odpalając czasami programy w X.Org, zużycie procesora skacze do 100%, wszystko zaczyna iście wolno chodzić, następnie zwiecha i samoczynny restart, po czym wszystko jest okej, jakby nic się nie stało. Logi czyste, dmesg także i zaczyna mnie to z dziebka denerwować, tym bardziej, że nie mam pojęcia gdzie szukać jakichś wskazówek.. Odpalajac nawet gry z Cedegi (zżerające bardzo dużo zasobów jak np.: NFS Carbon) nie dzieją się takie rzeczy, a już jak odpalam SQLYog to czasami potrafi zablokowac kompa.

F1?

----------

## .yankee

 *robjuz wrote:*   

> Witam wszystkich.
> 
> Pragnę odświeżyć temat gdyż doszedłem do pewnych zaskakujących wnosków.
> 
> Otóż:
> ...

 

To tym bardziej śmierdzi ACPI. Będę tu strzelał, ale może Ubuntu 6.10 nie miało domyślnie obsługi ACPI (a miało np. APM), podczas gdy w 7.10 jest? (Podkreślam, że to tylko strzał, bo nie używałem Ubuntu.)

A śmierdzi mi to ACPI, bo to jego rola  - umożliwianie odpytywania hardware'u, w tym baterii. Jeśli w tym właśnie leży problem, to masz szczęście w nieszczęściu: nie skorzystasz ze wszystkich dobroci ACPI, ale nie musisz rezygnować ze wszystkich - bo już wiesz, że szwankuje komunikacja z systemem zasilania.

Czyli do wypróbowania zalecałbym:

- Najpierw przekompilować sobie jądro bez żadnej opcji ACPI

- Jeśli masz zainstalowane acpid, może nie zaszkodzi też - przynajmniej tymczasowo - chociaż usunąć je z autostartu, czyli: 

```
 # rc-update del acpid 
```

- Jak wszystko będzie działać, możesz podjąć próbę przekompilowania sobie osobnego jajka z włączonymi tylko niektórymi opcjami acpi, ale bez CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY i CONFIG_ACPI_AC.

- Jak będzie działać jądro z częścią funkcji ACPI, uruchom acpid (/etc/init.d/acpid start) - jeśli wszystko będzie nadal działać, dodaj z powrotem acpid do automatycznie startowanych skryptów:

```
 # rc-update add acpid default 
```

...Kombinuj!

Powodzenia 8]

----------

## robjuz

Witam.

Najświeższa sytuacja.

Przyszedł do mnie wujek i musiałem znieść kompa więc włożyłem baterię, żeby danych nie stracić. Komp nie zaprotestował. Później coś mnie tchnęło i uruchomiłem komputer ponownie w pełnym przekonaniu że zobaczy kernel panic. A tu ZONK. Wszystko działa. Może to przez to że ją miałem wyciągniętą? Albo że leżała w 15 stopniach? Nie mam pojęcia. W międzyczasie skompilowałem na nowo jądro według http://gentoo.lfwiki.ru/HARDWARE_Acer_TravelMate_4062_WLMi_Notebook ale o dziwo Ubuntu też się nie pluje. Jeszcze nie wiem jak by się Windows zachowywał. W najbliższych dniach będę go instalował (Warrock jeszcze nie chodzi najlepiej pod linuxem + rodzinka też chce kompa poużywać) to dam znać jakie będą efekty.

Dzięki serdecznie za rady. 

ACPI chyba działa bo komp cicho jest  :Wink:  (nie wiem bo jeszcze monitora systemu pod kde nie mam - nie poznałem jeszcze dobrze tego systemu. zawsze miałem gnome i xfce)

----------

